# Hero lab vs. PC Gen



## lordvorlek (Nov 30, 2011)

I have always been into the digital help with gaming. I am currently playing Pathfinder. I have PC Gen, but don't see additional support for things like the new ultimate combat book, yet Hero Lab seems to be able to get data sets for them so you can update your program. For anyone out there, what do you think between the two?


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 30, 2011)

I am a big fan of Hero Lab. The tool is pretty easy to use and makes generating characters, NPCs and leveling them up a breeze. They are generally pretty responsive to bugs on their forums and their forums are relatively active.

Keep in mind one of the reasons they can get the data set out is because people have to pay for the additional data sets. The price can get a bit high for Hero Lab as you start working your way up the additional data packs. I find it worth it - though I don't buy every data pack. I tend to only buy them when needed.

Another thing that sours people to Hero Lab is their licensing scheme. You can only have it installed on two computers and there are some small hoops to jump through to transfer the license to another computer in the event of a system crash or something like that. I haven't had any real trouble with it, but it is a factor for some people.

Even with those often mentions cons, I really like the software and find it makes my work easier as a player or as a GM. It was well worth the money I have out into it so far.


----------



## Nebten (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/pathfinder-rpg-discussion/300570-hero-lab-do-you-use.html


----------



## Nylanfs (Dec 9, 2011)

Yep, that's the main reason why HeroLab can get their datasets out quicker. We as a volunteer group have to wait until somebody is willing (and has the time) to work on a dataset.

PCGen has better documentation IMHO.  and *generally* I have heard that creating "truely" custom content (new races, classes etc as opposed to taking something and tweaking it) is easier in PCGen. Plus I like our output sheet options better, and creating custom sheets is pretty easy (assuming you know basic HTML).


----------



## Papa-DRB (Dec 10, 2011)

*PCGen vs HeroLab*

Both programs have good/bad points, both have issues and both are good character maintainer programs.

If you want all the data very soon after the books are available and have the money to pay for it, then HeroLab is the way to go.

If you can wait for all the data, or only need a little bit of data and can input it your self, then PCGen is the way to go.

On the Paizo boards there is a discussion of this topic: paizo.com - Messageboards / Compatible Products from Other Publishers / Best Character Creation software

-- david
Papa.DRB
PCGen Data Monkey

Edit: Also, UC and UM are actively being worked on as well as Bestiary 2. I hope they will be available in the next few months.


----------



## LegacyKing (Dec 10, 2011)

The differences between the two programs - Time.

With Herolab, you are paying someone to make the Books in the digital format in a timely manner. Hence, their sets are made faster since they can pay someone to focus on that - 8, 10 or 12 hours a day.

With PCGen, it's the volunteer who is donating their time to make the Books in the digital format. Since volunteers normally have day jobs, the sets are a little longer to get.

See, TIME. One you pay for the time to get it faster, the other the cost is waiting for someone to donate the time. 

As far as useability, I think both do a decent job. I'm biased though as I work hard hours to make PCGen better in little ways on a daily basis.

PCGen is a volunteer community who give back to the roleplaying community. The more people who join and contribute the better it becomes. I also like the fact that I can alter any aspect of the data to fully customize my experience - which supports my homebrew games much easier. I'm not sure if you can do the same with Herolabs stuff. Support - both have decent support. If you come on our Yahoo Groups, you'll either be talking to me or one of the volunteers. Our Mailing Lists & Forums are very active.

Okay, back into lurker mode so I can get work done. 

Cheers,

Andrew Maitland aka Legacyking
PCGen Admin Silverback


----------



## karianna (Dec 10, 2011)

I would also state that as of right now HeroLab's UI/Ux is better than PCGen's.  We are working on an overhaul for this, but if you're looking for a slick interface then HeroLab again is a better choice.

I guess the fact that PCGen comes with a $0 price tag helps though


----------



## Tharian (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't know about the OP, but the other piece that always made much more of a difference when I was using a computer tool like this is that I don't use Windows.  HeroLab is a Windows only product and that is a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 10, 2011)

Tharian said:


> I don't know about the OP, but the other piece that always made much more of a difference when I was using a computer tool like this is that I don't use Windows.  HeroLab is a Windows only product and that is a deal-breaker for me.




Hero Lab is coming out with a Mac version in the very near future. Won't help if you are running Linux, but might for the Mac users.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Dec 10, 2011)

I favor PCGen - mostly because Lone Wolf has ticked me off twice too many. 

The most recent was the whole foofaraw with the name Army Builder and the Privateer Press forums....  Look it up... for a company that relies on _other people's IP_ for their main product, Lone Wolf was strangely touchy about the use of the term 'army builder' in a generic sense. They can rot.

Add in the expense of the support for Hero Labs and the license model for Army Builder... and I will take PCGen, warts and all. 'Druther not deal with Lone Wolf on any level.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2011)

PC Gen / Hero Lab who really cares?!  I still like to have the BOOKS, thank you.


----------

